# P0306 at 38000 miles on top of dealership problem.



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello Everybody!!
My Routan will be 2 years old in few weeks, and other than some minor things that let me down a little, I am overall really happy with this van, I think it was a great purchase (especially for what I paid for it).
It's been about a month that the check engine light has been going on and off, until 2 weeks ago when it decided to stay on. Who cares, I thought, car is under warranty and it's due for the last carefree service anyway.. I diagnose the code, and it's P0306, cylinder 6 misfire.
I drop it off for service and to fix the MIL, at the end of the day they call me and tell me that they couldn't connect to the VW system, so the oil was changed, but the the MIL (and a recall that is pending) were not fixed.
When I go to pick it up the adviser tells me to reschedule because the problem should be fixed shortly..
When I try to reschedule, I demand a loaner this time, and after the first person on the phone tells me that there are none for the whole month, the second one has 1 ready for me the next day.
I drop off the van again, and drive away with the loaner. This time, after 2 days and because the THanksgiving weekend was coming along, I call to ask what was going on, and to eventually tell them that I just needed to drop by to pick something up in the car if they needed to keep it. The girl over the phone after 15 minutes, comes back and tells me that my car was ready.
Here the interesting part, I go pick it up, and the adviser tells me that they "couldn't replicate" the misfire !!??!?!!? What's there to replicate, the obd is telling you that happened already few times in the past month, is not like I'm talking out of my behind for this. They also tell me that the recall couldn't be performed. At my question:"So you pretty much had my car parked here for 2 days" the answer was:"oh well, pretty much... But it could have been a bad batch of fuel to cause the misfire" And I'm thinking.. For a month??!!??
Anyway, I am going to drop it off again today, because as I drove off the lot the MIL came back on, and guess what the code ... I had to jump through hoops again to get a loaner, but like other times the second lady had one ready for me..

Has anybody had this code?? Looks like few of our cousins with their Cherokees have the same problem, I read of some people that needed the head being replaced.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Engine Misfire*

Yes...you need a new head on your engine. I had the same situation last spring. I was told by a close relative who works for Chrysler in Auburn Hills Headquarters that this is a common problem, and about a year ago they came out with a fix. But the bottom line is, you are going to need a new head on the engine. Don't let the dealership BS you. And it is a very involved repair and pricey; but it should still be covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ondaora20 said:


> Yes...you need a new head on your engine. I had the same situation last spring. I was told by a close relative who works for Chrysler in Auburn Hills Headquarters that this is a common problem, and about a year ago they came out with a fix. But the bottom line is, you are going to need a new head on the engine. Don't let the dealership BS you. And it is a very involved repair and pricey; but it should still be covered under the power train warranty.


I did report the problem while the warranty was still on, but the powertrain is covered until 60k miles, so I am definitely not going to pay for the repair.
the question is, how longer do I need to be a pain in the ass before they make the decision and repair it? 
Next year I will substitute my sedan, for the first time since I started driving I am seriously thinking about ditching VW, I understand all cars have problems, but the service is just terrible...


----------



## Rclaus (Jan 30, 2013)

freddy2081 said:


> I did report the problem while the warranty was still on, but the powertrain is covered until 60k miles, so I am definitely not going to pay for the repair.
> the question is, how longer do I need to be a pain in the ass before they make the decision and repair it?
> Next year I will substitute my sedan, for the first time since I started driving I am seriously thinking about ditching VW, I understand all cars have problems, but the service is just terrible...


Please understand, you bought a Chrysler product from a German company. There is going to be communication error between the volkswagen side to the Chrysler side. The Routan is basically a dodge caravan with VW badges. I understand you may not be happy with the service but what else do you expect from buying a product from a company that doesn't even make it. Volkswagen doesn't know what's going on because it's not their product. Take it to a Chrysler or dodge dealership and talk to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rclaus (Jan 30, 2013)

Rclaus said:


> Please understand, you bought a Chrysler product from a German company. There is going to be communication error between the volkswagen side to the Chrysler side. The Routan is basically a dodge caravan with VW badges. I understand you may not be happy with the service but what else do you expect from buying a product from a company that doesn't even make it. Volkswagen doesn't know what's going on because it's not their product. Take it to a Chrysler or dodge dealership and talk to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although it was unprofessional of the dealership, you can't blame all of the manufacture just based on their service. Try another VW dealership if you want but if I were you I'd take it to a Chrysler dealership. They have the scanner that should be able to communicate with it and determine if it is the issue that is part of a recall or a cylinder head that will be covered under warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Rclaus said:


> Although it was unprofessional of the dealership, you can't blame all of the manufacture just based on their service. Try another VW dealership if you want but if I were you I'd take it to a Chrysler dealership. They have the scanner that should be able to communicate with it and determine if it is the issue that is part of a recall or a cylinder head that will be covered under warranty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After a few days driving a loaner they called me to explain what was going on. Well it seems that there is a problem with the connection between their system and the Chrysler tech support system. Although they are aware that the car needs some work done they can't do anything until the communication with tech support is restored. I can believe it because when I went there there were 4 other routans waiting for something. 
I also found out that their call center is off site and most times they have no clue about what's going on. 
I understand that this is a Chrysler product and I bought it being aware of it, but they should stand behind what they sell, at least explaining clearly the issue.. 
Long story short I have to wait some time until their issue is solved and then they'll be able to do what they need to do.


----------

